# The Treadle Janome Sewing Machine



## historyhomesteader (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sure that some of you already sew with non-electric machines, and to you all this is old news, because some people sew entirely with antique treadles. I just want to share this with those who haven't considered or explored non-electric machines yet.

The antique treadle machines are good, you can get them pretty cheap, and you could just about run over them with a tank and not damage them too much. When properly adjusted they make beautiful stitching. I have 2 treadle machine-heads and also a hand-cranked model.

After using my antique Singer treadle machine-head for a few projects, I really wanted a machine that would do a little more. I found out that Janome makes a non-electric "modern" machine intended for the Amish and other off-grid folks. I had an older electric Janome, which was a good machine, so I decided to try their treadle version.

The Janome is not the heavy, almost indestructible antique machine-head; it's made of plastic like most modern machines. Unlike the older treadles, however, it has adjustable stitch-length, zig-zags, and goes backwards. It has a button-hole feature as well. I must say the button-hole feature has not impressed me very much, but it DOES make them and I may just need to play with this more.

You mount this Janome on an antique stand, which you can pick up for about $25 in most areas, or you can buy a new treadle stand. The table is a bit of a problem. If you have an antique table on your stand, you may have to do a bit of retro-fitting to get the machine to sit correctly so that the leather drive-cord lines up. You can also buy a new table that fits this machine, which is what we did. It's not very good quality, but (other than the drawers, which were worthless), it's useable.

Remember: as with all non-electric machines, you'll need some source of light, like a window or some type of lamp. Too bad they can't rig a little generator on the treadle that also powers a tiny light-bulb! (Maybe some handy person out there could work on that!)

I've sewn several dresses for our little girl on the treadle-Janome now, and I think it does a decent job for the hobby seamstress and you may want to look into it.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Janome makes a combo treadle/electric powered model also ..... it has a "free arm" type operation ..... usually sells for around the same $$$$ as the all treadle machine ....

a Mennonite distributor, in northern Indiana, sells either machine for $349 (includes shipping to the lower 48 states)


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks - didn't know that Janome made a dual use machine.

I see these for sale even here (Alaska) but the last couple have been the nasty - cheap - Chinese knockoffs.

Still looking for a hand-crank retro-retro fit form my model 66.

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have my Grams treadle machine, no one wanted it ... but me. (silly people )


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I've got my grandmother's treadle, same thing, nobody wanted it. I drove her crazy playing with her machine :gaah:. She was a master seamstress :2thumb: in demand! 

Thank you for the headsup historyhomesteader :2thumb:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

there is an excellent web site: treadleon on google, it has much information on the care, feeding, repair, etc of treadle machines. Lots of good info including sources for parts!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info. We have thought about a new Janome and have an old treadle base for it. But we have a Singer treadle machine MADE IN THE 1960's !!! Made in Scotland, where they were still popular then. The really cool part is, parts interchange with my wife's electric Singer portable that she bought in 1965! The treadle machine won't reverse, though, like the old ones. 

It seems like the further we get into self reliance, the more our place looks like Dad's in the 1950's.  Got the wringer washing machine, hand well pump out back, wood stove, etc.. Smokehouse coming soon.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

historyhomesteader said:


> I'm sure that some of you already sew with non-electric machines, and to you all this is old news, because some people sew entirely with antique treadles. I just want to share this with those who haven't considered or explored non-electric machines yet.
> 
> The antique treadle machines are good, you can get them pretty cheap, and you could just about run over them with a tank and not damage them too much. When properly adjusted they make beautiful stitching. I have 2 treadle machine-heads and also a hand-cranked model.
> 
> ...


you mean like this!!! I used to have one on my bike when younger but it had a head light and a tail light.
http://www.amazon.com/Factor-3-Inch...0068&sr=8-1&keywords=bicycle+lights+generator


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Lehman's sells this complete but a bit pricey.

http://www.lehmans.com/store/Home_G...nal_Treadle_Sewing_Machine___sewmachine?Args=


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Bit more expensive, but also Amish made: http://www.cottagecraftworks.com/sewing-cabinets-amish-furniture-sewing-machine-cabinet-p-217.html

Just a thought.


----------



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

Go to an antique shop and buy an old foot pedal Singer. That's what I did. Bought a great one for $90. The drawers were stuffed full on needles, bobbins and some gorgeous antique lace. Works like a charm!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Could someone tell the model numbers of these machines? I am a costumer and would love to add a 'modern' treadle sewing machine to my workshop.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Janome 712T is the only currently produc one I am aware of. http://www.sewingmachineoutlet.com/j712t.htm

With a treadle cabinet available here: http://www.cottagecraftworks.com/sewing-cabinets-amish-furniture-sewing-machine-cabinet-p-217.html

Expensive, but Amish made so you can't get anything better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jerry D Young said:


> Janome 712T is the only currently produc one I am aware of. http://www.sewingmachineoutlet.com/j712t.htm
> 
> With a treadle cabinet available here: http://www.cottagecraftworks.com/sewing-cabinets-amish-furniture-sewing-machine-cabinet-p-217.html
> 
> ...


 Thank you. That is very helpful. Now I know what to put on my Christmas list!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Heres a hand crank one http://www.allbrands.com/products/21611-janome-131hdl-hankcrank-sewing-machine-head-14-5x7


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

catsraven said:


> Heres a hand crank one http://www.allbrands.com/products/21611-janome-131hdl-hankcrank-sewing-machine-head-14-5x7


Thanks. This would make life easy without power. I can hand sew but I am such a perfectionist I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been looking for that elusive machine for a while. Thank you.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Your both welcome


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh yes...back in the 90s I called Brownsville TX, and asked a sewing distributor if he sold treadle machines. He said (at that time) Singer still made them for foreign markets, and he did sell them then.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I know you can find parts for antique Singers at the quilt shows. These are coveted by sewers in my neck of the 'woods'. Even the thrift stores sell them for $500+. And that is in poor condition and in need of repairs!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

machinist said:


> Thanks for the info. We have thought about a new Janome and have an old treadle base for it. But we have a Singer treadle machine MADE IN THE 1960's !!! Made in Scotland, where they were still popular then. The really cool part is, parts interchange with my wife's electric Singer portable that she bought in 1965! The treadle machine won't reverse, though, like the old ones.


My 1930's era Singer treadle will reverse. You just pull the lever that sets the stitch length up. I have a zigzagger attachment, several button hole attachments, a zipper foot, a ruffler, narrow hemmers, etc. that I have acquired over the years. It takes a little time to put each attachment on, but the results are the same as an electric machine.


----------

